# Smoker building plans



## 13spicerub (Jul 1, 2008)

my buddy has been union welder for a few years now, getting all kinds of certification and what not. He said he'd be more than willing to build me a smoker.

anyone know a good place to get plans?

i was thinking getting a 55-gallon drum and taking it from there but if anyone has plans using sheet metal, cast-iron, stainless, or other materials, can you send em my way?


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 1, 2008)

If you have a willing welding hero, I'd go bigger than a 55 gallon drum. First, you'll find that it is as big as you are thinking, and the wall thickness isn't all that great for a long term cooker. I'd look around for an old fuel tank, or propane tank. I'm guessing your buddy probably has connections to a metal scrap yard. I'd start there.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

Stump clone


http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesho...y=-4fwhdi&Ux=0


----------



## placebo (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is some info on building your own UDS.

http://www.thehairfamily.com/don/uds.html

and another:

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/sh...&postcount=211


Nice link thanks Joe! Would love to find some plans for teh stump clone.


----------



## woodruff (Jul 1, 2008)

13spice, just my oppinion friend, but i would go ahead and biuld it out of sheet metal or sheet aluminum, definately build an inner box and outter box and insulate the middle well, this will help you tons in the temp control area,  as far as plans , let your imagination run , make something you like , but think things through before starting, my black jack electric smoker is hand made,and made well, but i have already found things to do differently when i make my own, hope this help friend


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 1, 2008)

When i googled them i came up with some....  one that i got from a post here is kinda kool!  

Here is the link to one that was posted here some time ago:

http://www.thesmokering.com/pits/met...by/default.jsp

these are not exactly plans but an experienced builder/welder could use some inspiration from this site:

http://www.diamondplateproducts.com/index.php

 Or checkout Lang or Meadow Creek smokers.....


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 1, 2008)

Go here -

http://jmjsales.freeservers.com/bbq/

For $14.95 (includes shipping) you can order a CD that has detailed plans and a wealth of information to build smokers from propane tanks, pipe, etc. Plus you get a BUNCH of recipes.
I'm building one from a propane tank as we speak using this CD.


----------



## schultzy (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought the CD and here is what I built from it


----------



## homebrewer7771 (Sep 23, 2008)

I just wanted to say to anybody on a budget that wants to build their own smoker, find and old washing machine.  I had one that we were getting rid of and decided I would recycle it and use it to cook with.  I ripped the insides out and was left with a big box.  I purchase a side firebox made for a smoker grill.  With a hole cut in the side of the washing machine I bolted the fire box to the side of the washer.  I cut a hole in towards the top of the washer for the vent.  I drilled some holes and put some bolts in to hold the grate.  It works very well.  And the original washer lid is easy to open and close to get in and out to check the meats.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 23, 2008)

that's not thin or blue :)

I'm making one out of a dishwasher...


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 23, 2008)

like the smoker schultzy...  very nice


----------



## davidmcg (Sep 23, 2008)

I would sure like to see some photo's of the washing machine and dishwasher.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's a site with smoker plans...

SmokerPlans.net


----------

